# Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC10



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 8, 2015)

```
<p>The <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/12/4k-fixed-lens-camcorder-coming-cr2/" target="_blank">long rumored Canon XC10</a> is now official and <a href="http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/" target="_blank">Amateur Photographer</a> has a hands-on video with the camera.</p>
<p><object id="flashObj" width="100%" height="358" classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,47,0"><param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1&isUI=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="videoId=4158233422001&playerID=940176129001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAA2fV05TE~,pP7nc9pDMkI75z8xVJ3x_gMa_5n1zrZi&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1&isUI=1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashvars="videoId=4158233422001&playerID=940176129001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAA2fV05TE~,pP7nc9pDMkI75z8xVJ3x_gMa_5n1zrZi&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="100%" height="358" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen" allowscriptaccess="always" swliveconnect="true" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" /></object></p>
<p>Canon USA has also posted their first introduction video for the Canon XC10.</p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Gaw_df_R0_c" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
```


----------



## sanj (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*

Am preordering!!!!


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*

Does this really have an INTERNAL CFast card? Can this not be swapped out and changed in the field?


----------



## zim (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*

1:28.... It has an 'Exhaust Vent'  what's not to like! ;D


----------



## dash2k8 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*

For simple video work, this is a godsend.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*



bsbeamer said:


> Does this really have an INTERNAL CFast card? Can this not be swapped out and changed in the field?



According to the YouTube video posted above it seems to have an internal CFast card and a CFast card slot (for your own cards) as well as a SD card slot. At least that is what they seemed to say.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*

So its a 1" sensor does that make it a Sony sensor like the G7 X? Whilst 1" is larger than Super 16 I guess it could be viewed similarly in comparison to 16x9 Canon C300 / C500 or the Sony FS7, F5, F55, F65 or a 16x9 Black Magic camera etc. 

I can see this being used as a "crash" camera at its price-point particularly as it has wireless control rather than GoPros or BM Pocket Cameras.


----------



## wsgroves (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*

This thing looks great for someone who is looking to get into 4k for personal use/archiving. Anxious to see how it stacks up against the current kids on the block.


----------



## TeT (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*

It looks to be useful as a compliment or as a stand alone for some situations.

The lens performance will be the kicker...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*

I can see how the ability to extract a good sized still photograph out of video could be very handy.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*



AcutancePhotography said:


> I can see how the ability to extract a good sized still photograph out of video could be very handy.



It was amazingly helpful on a project I worked on that was shot on a RED.


----------



## TheAshleyJones (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*

By "Internal" they just mean "not an external recorder" - so self-contained but removable storage. It is a removable CFast 2.0 card - mind you those are eye-wateringly expensive at the moment.

Like most people, I will be interested to see how the lens performs. I wish they had made something at this price point that supported L lenses.

From http://blog.planet5d.com/2015/04/canon-xc10-4k-video-cam-under-2400-coming-in-june/

Pricing and Availability 
The Canon XC10 4K Digital Camcorder is scheduled to be available in June 2015 for an estimated retail price of $2,499.00 with SanDisk 64GB CFast™ 2.0 card and card reader. For more information please visit usa.canon.com/nab2015


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*



AcutancePhotography said:


> I can see how the ability to extract a good sized still photograph out of video could be very handy.



+1


----------



## Tugela (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*

How exactly is this a "breakthrough product"? It is basically a camcorder put into a DSLR like body. I doubt that anyone is going to be using this as a stills camera. The closest comparison are camcorders like the AX100, which can also take stills extracted from the video stream, and also has a 10X lens in front of a 1 inch sensor. I would consider the XC-10 as the 4K evolution of the G30/XA20/25 series of camcorders.

This is not competition for the hybrid camera market.


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*

Some early opinions by EOSHD. I think I'll pass... 

"The XC10 costs the same as a 5D Mark III (around $2500). A 1″ sensor in place of a full frame one for stills?"

http://www.eoshd.com/2015/04/canon-xc10-should-you-buy-one/


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*

Looks good for event photography where I do video and stills.
But, another lot of expensive cards?


----------



## Frage (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Video: Hands-On With the Canon XC-10*

No RAW stills available? Really?


----------



## knagar24 (Apr 24, 2015)

My thoughts on why the the Canon XC10 wont be a game changer- 

https://kshitijnagar.wordpress.com/2015/04/24/nabshow-roundup-quickthoughts-on-why-the-canon-xc-10-is-not-a-game-changer/


----------

